# Xmules fitness tracker (semi-daily)



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

11/28

Dinner is served!

2 calf livers, 8 ounces each. 
Homemade hollandaise sauce, 1/4 stick real butter, 1/2 cup heavy cream, 1/2 cup grated muenster cheese, turmeric powder, salt and pepper, 1 tablespoon local maple syrup.

1 onion.

1 cup sweet peas, 1/4 stick butter.

Cranberry bread made with goji berries. Butter on them.

All told, a stick of butter! Better cut back.

Ovaltine and malt chocolate milk, glass, 1 

And that's it.

Exercise for today - none.

Smoked - 1 pack Marlboro reds.

Drank- baileys and Kailua coffee this morning, two pots coffee.

Nothing follows.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Also, the starting measurements *blush* lol

Neck... 17

Shoulders....44.75

Chest...39.75

Waist...36! <----- that's gotta go to (30)

Hips...36 lol I feel... Square?

Mid thigh....21 left and right

Calf...14.75 left and right

Bicep...flexed...left 15.25....right....15. ( injury muscle atrophy, nerve damage)

Forearm...left and right 11.75

BODY FAT PERCENTAGE (calculated on app, navy tape method) 18.39% holeeeey shit.

My goals for this year. 

BFP = 13%

Weight 175-180

Biceps left and right = 16

Mid thigh left and right = 22

Waist = 32

Chest = 41

Shoulders = 45

Also, I'm going. To have a piece of pecan pie. Tomorrow I will hike, and hit the gym for some bench press and squats.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

This morning, one mile run, 8.16 minutes.

2 cups coffee, with irish cream liquer.

I will just update as I can over the course of the day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

XMULE makes me look like JV with my new initiative to get up from behind the desk. He has pm'd me with encouragement, but I am having to start out with low impact walking distances combined with a slow start with 4 day a week weights, and at this time somewhat short journeys on my wife's elliptical machine. While I can walk forever, it doesn't take long on the elliptical set on an incline to make my knees waiver and feel like they are about to buckle. 

I am having to start slow to make up for 25 years behind a desk and telling others how to work. I went to the grocery store this weekend to restock up on items for my new diet, fish, various meats, eggs (I love eggs) peppers, radishes, different fruits, etc..... I made a shrimp boil yesterday for my Son's college guests, and picked out the shrimp and corn, but only eyed the potatoes. I am still researching other foods that meet my criteria....... but so long to the fried breaded foods, typically a long time staple in my diet.

I exercised again this morning, nothing that yet resembles a hard workout (well at least to some of you), yet my knees buckled again, they feel my almost 55 years of age. They are the week point in my physique so far, not counting my waistline. I already feel better. XMULE has challenged me to accountability, I will rise to the task, but I am still on baby steps right now, as I do not want to side track my mission with injury from over impact.

XMULE has given me the green flag on an occasional cold PBR as well as an occasional nip, so the lifestyle change begins. But yet, so slow it seems to me. I will continue to post, hopefully soon with some bragging rights!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Watchman...Ahi Tuna steaks are a great high protein meal!! 
Try the workout T25. It's only 25 minutes long and it has someone doing a lower impact alternative to what the other people are doing!!! It's a great workout and it gives you something to progress to!! Take your time and do what you can in the beginning!! It usually takes you about two weeks to get your cardio to build up!! Any questions, ask away. I was a beach body coach for Insanity online.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I crap 175-180...:bs:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously XMule, good on you. Keep it up and let us know the results. :encouragement:

PS I really don't crap 175-180, I was just funnin' with y'all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Watchman...Ahi Tuna steaks are a great high protein meal!!
> Try the workout T25. It's only 25 minutes long and it has someone doing a lower impact alternative to what the other people are doing!!! It's a great workout and it gives you something to progress to!! Take your time and do what you can in the beginning!! It usually takes you about two weeks to get your cardio to build up!! Any questions, ask away. I was a beach body coach for Insanity online.


In my younger years my wife and I utilized Billy Blank's Tae Bo workout! But that was when I still looked like my HS football playing self.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

XMULE said:


> This morning, one mile run, 8.16 minutes.
> 
> 2 cups coffee, with irish cream liquer.
> 
> I will just update as I can over the course of the day.


100 jumping jacks

breakfast was 2 sausages, a cup of scrambled eggs, onions and 1 med potato shredded into hash browns.

2 sets 25 pushups

relationship exercise

GF went to the gym , I chose not to, since I felt the run a bit more than I thought I would.

had a small piece of pecan pie, and 2 scoops vanilla ice cream. medium glass of ovaltine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the push ups, I can do these still pretty well, haven't done jumping jacks in longer than I can remember. Both good ideas for my initial stages and forward. Believe it or not, but I can still flat hand the floor in a toe touch.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Mish said:


> Watchman...Ahi Tuna steaks are a great high protein meal!!
> Try the workout T25. It's only 25 minutes long and it has someone doing a lower impact alternative to what the other people are doing!!! It's a great workout and it gives you something to progress to!! Take your time and do what you can in the beginning!! It usually takes you about two weeks to get your cardio to build up!! Any questions, ask away. I was a beach body coach for Insanity online.


That explains the exclamation marks!! That is totally something a coach would do!!?! lol

I'll take you up on it. What should I choose, as a somewhat out of shape 42 year old male, for flexibility. Yoga? Or Tai Chi? What say you? Actually, its important to me, I will ask in PM.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

First, let me say that anyone who excersizes has my respect. I am always "going to start" but somehow never get around to it.

Breakfast: 1 cup coffee, 2 eggs scambled, 2 pc rye bread toast. One glass water.

Went to hay man's farm, got 36 square bales. Came back, walked them off the trailer, into the hay shed, stacked them 5 high (about 6 feet). 36 X 60 lbs per = I'm glad it still ain't August @ 105 degrees in the shade. Drank more water.

No lunch.

Just ate supper: two sandwiches made with the left over chicken from Thanksgiving, one small bowl left over corn. One glass water.

Vital stats:
Age - 67
Height -- 6' 3"
Weight - 230
Waist - 38

Don't drink, smoke, or use drugs. My vice is Cheez-Its and Hershey bars. :joyous:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RPD, I am glad you skipped the morning workout huh?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> RPD, I am glad you skipped the morning workout huh?


Wife doesn't like to run low on hay when winter approaches. Good thing for me we still had 50 bales in the shed to begin with, or two trips would have been involved.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

XMULE said:


> That explains the exclamation marks!! That is totally something a coach would do!!?! lol
> 
> I'll take you up on it. What should I choose, as a somewhat out of shape 42 year old male, for flexibility. Yoga? Or Tai Chi? What say you? Actually, its important to me, I will ask in PM.


I'm not going to pretend to be a yoga expert but all I know is that shit was hard!!! I hated it!!! There was a CD of it during insanity and I would dread that day!! hehe (Dread stretching compared to Plyometrics!! WTF?!!) 
That said, I've never done any Tai Chi. It would be hard for me to compare the two.

Why are you trying to gain more flexibility, btw?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

breakfast, homebrewed ale (too early for the hard stuff)
today's lunch... puppy on a stick and a nice stout beer (some stranger keeps dumping dogs on my property and I always eat what I shoot)
dinner,,, flat cat cakes, sun dried and found up on hwy 82 this morning, washed it down with a bit of shine, I think, anyway it did the job so now I really don't remember.

weight 98 lbs, or maybe 398 and the scale went too far around, I'll check again in the morning.
I think I'm going to be sick, the floor keeps spinning.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Breakfast: sausage and cheese biscuit, orange juice and water.

Lunch: last of Thanksgiving leftovers. Turkey, dressing, taters all smothered in gravy. Washed down with iced tea.

Snack: cherry pie.

Supper: Mrs Ark's world championship meatloaf, green beans and a salad with ranch dressing. Washed down with frosty beer.

Workout: 12 hours of factory work.

Vitals stats:

Age - nearly 30
Height - 6' 3"
Weight - 185
Waist - 32-33 

This lifestyle is gonna bite me in the ass one day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well Ark, here is the bad news, I was built like you at 30, real close stats. I ate anything and very thing I wanted , and plenty of it since my teen years. I couldn't gain any weight if I wanted to.

Keep it up, and go ahead and mark your 40th birthday on a calendar. I will forward a pic of things to come.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Didn't do much today.

3 pull-ups, and couldn't take the pain. My right bicep is definitely going off again. Tendons? I don't know. I will hopefully be medicating it soon.

I struggled through maybe 8 more, one at a time, but it was pretty sad. The left arm is hunky-dorey.

2 sets 25 push-ups 

25 triangle push-ups.

Liver and ham ( hey it was good ) chilli, one bowl ( but not that good lol)

4 pieces French toast, natural whole grain bread, pure maple syrup, real butter.

2 big cups coffee.

1 pack of smokes.

I need some bananas. I'm going to stick with body weight this week, see how the arm feels before I hit the gym. Don't want to be hospitalized for it.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh, and Ark, you can't go by your pant size &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Eggs, fish and fruit today..... I am actually enjoying my new diet. Working out on the elliptical and with weights daily now due to the short workout sessions starting back in it. I feel better and have a good mindset about by journey. Once I get up to some decent weights with significant repetitions, I will cut the weights back to 3-4 days weekly again. I feel like I am loosening up and the knees are already feeling stronger.

Oh, I decided to try Ark's techniques today as well:

I "supervised" contractors today for 10 hours.
I also crawled up in the attic and found a pair of 34" waist pants.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

No breakfast or lunch, i need to get some bananas, and have at least a lite lunch. 

173.6 lbs, butt nekked, but that's fine, I can go up to 180, as long as my body fat drops.

Again, no workout, just a few sets of pull ups. Exhausted from work.

Bowl of maple oatmeal, steel cut oats.

8 ounces calf liver, 8 ounces talapia, large bowl of steamed cauliflower with a light coating of butter and shredded colby cheese. 

A handfull of air fryed home fries.

2 cups of chamomile and lavender tea, with a touch of local maple syrup for sweetening.

As always: 2 pots coffee in the morning, and a pack of smokes over the course of the day.

I feel better with even the lightest exercise. Looser, and lubricated. 

mm hmm.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

12/05

breakfast: breakfast casserole, eggs, bacon, potatoes, hamburger, onions, medium sized portion

1 pot coffee, baileys and kahlua (im not boozing it up here, just flavoring)

dumb bell curls, 20 lbs, 5 sets of 20 (I alternate arms, so 10 reps each arm with 20 lbs)

forearm curls 10 lbs 5 sets of 10

shoulder 5 sets of 10 with 10 lbs, front back and sides

situps, 5 sets of 20, max speed

pushups, pyramids, 10 down to 1, focus on form and breathing, last pushup 20 count down, 20 count hold, 20 count up into side bridge for 10 count, switch sides for 10 count

Full extension weight hold out front, 3 sets of 1 minute each with 20lbs, last set failed at 42 (GF with a stopwatch)

all exercises, 30 count between sets. good form or I stop.

Pistol drills with M&P .22, Uncle Mikes soft IWB concealment holster,T shirt, no belt, custom front pocket mag holster, Kuhl mountain pants, benchmade S.O.C.P in custom calf holster, right hand draw.

Draw from concealment to sight picture, focus on form X 20

Draw from concealment to sight picture, focus on speed X 20

Draw from concealment to sight picture, dry fire X 20

Draw from concealment to sight picture, dry fire, mag change (mag is dropped), rack and dry fire X 20

Draw from concealment to sight picture, dry fire, mag change (mag is dropped) rack and dry fire, reholster and transition to knife X 20 (I did more, thats a bit complicated)

All of above, constant movement through condo, sight on various targets, corner clearing left and right, random mag changes throughout, transition to knife, - 15 minutes worth

Thoughts - The M&P .22 shield compact, has some flaws for my style. I have had accidental mag drops bending down with the soft IWB holster at 2 oclock front (above front pocket). Much better at 3 oclock position. The compact is, well, a compact, and my fingers are used to a full sized SR9. They scrunch up against the underside of the trigger guard a bit. Having said that, it does repeatably draw well to sight picture if I do my part.

I will edit to add rest of exercises throughout day.

Edited: I ate 6 chocolate chip cookies, and had goulash for dinner, and did 100 jumping jacks.

Tomorrow, Tai Chi class! I think Sunday should be a day of stretching and not much hard exercise. Maybe a hike.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Big Guy reporting in..... Diet is the same, predominately fish and meat with fruits, soups and selected vegetables. No bread or potatoes and no cheating. Smaller proportions. Exercise is picking up with push ups, weights and short trips on the elliptical. My problem is I can walk all day, but running is a different manner, and I can't seem to be able to maintain a steady pace on the elliptical. I want to run and I end up burning out easy and getting my heart rate up to breathing real heavy quickly, so I stop out of breath completely, then cool down and repeat. I had a rough bout with a nasty chest infection this weekend and had to slow down on the exercise, but back up as of today.

Been at it about a week and a half, feel better, less joint pain, and I have lost 7 lbs. Still want to pick up the book Denton suggested, and educate myself somemore. Moving on and committed.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

XMULE said:


> 11/28
> 
> Dinner is served!
> 
> ...


----------

